# Fireworks --> Öffnen einer png-Datei geht nicht



## daryl (26. Mai 2005)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine png-Datei erstellt mit Fireworks MX. Nun habe ich Fireworks MX 2004 und möchte sie dort öffnen und da kommt:





> Die datei konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
> Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten.


 
Weiß jemand, was da los ist?


----------



## Zerxo (4. Juli 2005)

Habe das selbe Problem, echt nervig!


----------



## daryl (4. Juli 2005)

Leider konnte ich es noch nicht beheben - auf meinem Notebook habe ich die Vorgängerversion, dort geht es wunderbar. Bei der MX 2004er leider nicht mehr - weiß denn jemand Rat?


----------

